# thumb release problems



## MentalMisfit (Nov 15, 2011)

what thumb release are you using? If it has adjustable trigger tensions put a real stiff spring in it at first so you can really get your thumb on it and not worry about it going off. What release where you using before?


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

Thumb release is a tru ball max 4 Hunter and I used a Scott shark caliper before the thumb release


----------



## gondo (May 10, 2012)

MentalMisfit said:


> what thumb release are you using? If it has adjustable trigger tensions put a real stiff spring in it at first so you can really get your thumb on it and not worry about it going off. What release where you using before?


I like this post.... I found myself punching the pajezuz out of my thumb release until i put a stiff spring in it. It took one little session to get me comfy with transitioning from wrist to thumb release and then I was able to put the light spring in it and shoot lights out since then.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

sounds like your reaching for it,get the trigger so it sets in the center of the thumb, and set it with more weight. that should help


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks mike I will try that.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Try drawing your bow and holding on target for a 10 count before you even get near the trigger with your thumb. 

Setting the release harder will help to prevent accidental firings.

I use a similar release to yours, I use a pro diamond with a knurled trigger knob and I find that putting the knob in the crook of your thumb (at the bottom of the Y) prevents you from tripping the release with a punch. 

If you use a finger or in this case a thumb tip to trip the trigger there are too many nerves in the tip and you will end up knowing exactly when the shot will go off. This will eventually lead to target panic or chasing the dot and it is hard to correct after it has been learned. 

Shooting this release this way, and using your back muscles to fire the release will take some time and practise but the end result will be a perfect surprise release.

Good luck, if you need anything else, just ask

Robin


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

First, don't even shoot at a target yet. Shoot up close with your eyes closed until you learn how to execute with the thumb trigger. And remember, it is still a trigger. Try setting it up so you can wrap your thumb around the peg until your thumb and first finger touch. Then, with your eyes closed, think about squeezing your thumb and finger tips together while you pull with your back muscles. You don't want to be just pushing on the thumb peg with your thumb, or eventually you will start punching it consciously. You're going to have to play around with it to get it set up to execute this way, but it is better than just using your thumb.


----------

